# Boga all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro



## admin (25 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


----------



## danjr (25 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


Ikone, titolare del lille campione di Francia è qualificato agli 8 di Champions come primo nel girone 15 milioni; Boga pippa colossale figura riserva del Sassuolo 22


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


affari tra succursali...

quest'anno mi sembra in calo rispetto alle stagioni passate ma sotto le cure di bansgbo tornerà devastante.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ikone, titolare del lille campione di Francia è qualificato agli 8 di Champions come primo nel girone 15 milioni; Boga pippa colossale figura riserva del Sassuolo 22


Ma infatti non ha senso comprare "internamente" in italia


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


Chi ha lavorato bene negli anni oggi si può permettere ogni tanto anche qualche sfizio.


----------



## The P (25 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ikone, titolare del lille campione di Francia è qualificato agli 8 di Champions come primo nel girone 15 milioni; Boga pippa colossale figura riserva del Sassuolo 22


Vedrai ora cosa diventa con Gasperini


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Dicembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> affari tra succursali...
> 
> quest'anno mi sembra in calo rispetto alle stagioni passate ma sotto le cure di bansgbo tornerà devastante.



c'è da dire che è stato infortunato e ha saltato parecchie partite. Per l'Atalanta mi sembra un buon acquisto anche se il cartellino forse è un pò alto, di questi tempi forse puoi pescare di meglio con quei soldi.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


Da un anno e mezzo è sempre rotto ma assieme a Leao è il più forte in serie A nell'1vs1.
Ora gasp ha un ilicic anche a sinistra.


----------



## Gamma (25 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.



Quest'anno sicuramente sottotono rispetto al precedente, ma gli infortuni hanno sicuramente avuto la loro parte.

Penso che nel meccanismo giusto possa essere letale perché è molto, molto, molto bravo nel dribbling ed è veloce.
O andrà fortissimo o sarà un grande flop all'Atalanta, non credo ci sia un via di mezzo.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Dicembre 2021)

quindi ora hanno:
Boga Malinovski
Pessina Pasalic
Zapata Muriel
+ 7/8/9 Ilicic Miranchuk Piccoli.

Sinceramente non ci vedo tanto superiori a livello di potenziale offensivo.

Boga a 22 milioni non sarà mbappe, ma sicuramente è uno step sopra Castillejo Salemakers e Messias (i nostri attuali esterni a destra). Probabilmente (e a mio avviso) a 22 milioni puoi anche trovare qualcosa di meglio di boga a livello europeo, ma di sicuro è un ottimo innesto di qualità per l’Atalanta gli fa fare uno step avanti.


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2021)

Anche un Atalanta può spendere 22 milioni. Noi abbiamo rinunciato a Faivre (ed al trq) a 15. Pazzesco.


----------



## marcus1577 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Anche un Atalanta può spendere 22 milioni. Noi abbiamo rinunciato a Faivre (ed al trq) a 15. Pazzesco.


Loro vendono e vendono bene


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Anche un Atalanta può spendere 22 milioni. Noi abbiamo rinunciato a Faivre (ed al trq) a 15. Pazzesco.


Abbiamo fatto il prezzo e non è stato accettato...
Succede .


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto il prezzo e non è stato accettato...
> Succede .


Si ma i prezzi che noi facciamo sono poco sopra la decina di milioni di euro...

Poi quello che non dovrebbe succedere è non avere un'alternativa.


----------



## Djici (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


Colpaccio.


----------



## danjr (26 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedrai ora cosa diventa con Gasperini


Non è sempre domenica


----------



## danjr (26 Dicembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Quest'anno sicuramente sottotono rispetto al precedente, ma gli infortuni hanno sicuramente avuto la loro parte.
> 
> Penso che nel meccanismo giusto possa essere letale perché è molto, molto, molto bravo nel dribbling ed è veloce.
> O andrà fortissimo o sarà un grande flop all'Atalanta, non credo ci sia un via di mezzo.


In realtà boga fece una bella stagione due anni fa, lo scorso anno sulla falsa riga di quest’anno


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Dicembre 2021)

Nelle mani di gasperini e Bangsboo(soprattutto)diverrà devastante,infortuni permettendo.Comunque se recupera bene pure Gosens potrebbero mettere su una catena di sinistra da paura.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Boga è in coppa d'Africa per cui non lo vedranno per un pezzo.

Acquisto importante, nella mentalità dell'Atalanta significa che hanno già pianificato una cessione importante davanti.


----------



## kipstar (26 Dicembre 2021)

devo dire che questo acquisto può essere molto importante per loro in termini di corsa champions.....
L'atalanta sicuramente si rafforza.....


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Boga è in coppa d'Africa per cui non lo vedranno per un pezzo.
> 
> Acquisto importante, nella mentalità dell'Atalanta significa che hanno già pianificato una cessione importante davanti.


Boga gioca sotto punta ma largo a sinistra.
Tutte o quasi le mezze punte del gasp sono mancine.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Se almeno c'avessimo dei dirigenti capaci come quelli dell'Atalanta... Mi chiedo se i nostri riusciranno a portare mai un attaccante o un esterno decente.


----------



## danjr (26 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se almeno c'avessimo dei dirigenti capaci come quelli dell'Atalanta... Mi chiedo se i nostri riusciranno a portare mai un attaccante o un esterno decente.


Mi espongo su boga, sarà un fallimento perché il suo trend è quello. ad oggi non da più garanzie di saelemaekers. Il vero affare lo ha fatto la Fiorentina comprendo ikone a prezzo di saldo


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se almeno c'avessimo dei dirigenti capaci come quelli dell'Atalanta... Mi chiedo se i nostri riusciranno a portare mai un attaccante o un esterno decente.


Ragazzi boga è fortissimo.
Nella conduzione palla nello stretto con finta e contro-finta, per dirne due, è superiore e di tanto anche a Dybala.
Da un anno e mezzo a destare dubbi sono le sue condizioni fisiche ma se ingrana.....
Ora sono certo che lo ricostruiranno fisicamente.

Va comunque a giocare in una zona di campo in cui l'atalanta aveva poca qualità.
Ora con boga mezzo sinistro, malinovskyi mezzo destro e zapata davanti hanno un tridente coi fiocchi nel 3-4-2-1 del gasp.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Questo con Bangsbo diventa l'incrocio tra Pelè e Garrincha.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi espongo su boga, sarà un fallimento perché il suo trend è quello. ad oggi non da più garanzie di saelemaekers. Il vero affare lo ha fatto la Fiorentina comprendo ikone a prezzo di saldo


Ikonè è mancino.
La fiorentina l'ha preso perchè aveva il destro che gioca in ampiezza(callejon) ma non aveva il sinistro che viene dentro al campo.

Tutte soluzioni che noi sulla carta abbiamo.
A noi manca altro.


----------



## diavolo (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


Quanti palazzi hanno dovuto vendere per poter fare questa operazione?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Dicembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> devo dire che questo acquisto può essere molto importante per loro in termini di corsa champions.....
> L'atalanta sicuramente si rafforza.....


bisogna vedere, boga ha giocato poco per via dell'infortunio, aggiungici che andra in coppa d'africa, poi deve assimilare i dettami tattici del gasp e il gasp non fa giocare chi non fa esattamente cio che vuole lui, sembra piu un acquisto per la prossima stagione


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Quanti palazzi hanno dovuto vendere per poter fare questa operazione?


Vendono miranchuk e Piccoli che al momento sono 8 e 9 scelta davanti e fan quasi pari e patta…


----------



## diavolo (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi boga è fortissimo.
> Nella conduzione palla nello stretto con finta e contro-finta, per dirne due, è superiore e di tanto anche a Dybala.
> Da un anno e mezzo a destare dubbi sono le sue condizioni fisiche ma se ingrana.....
> Ora sono certo che lo ricostruiranno fisicamente.
> ...


Nel dribbling in A è inferiore solo a Muriel e Felipe Anderson


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


Cifra importante, ma se ci fossimo presentati noi ce ne avrebbero chiesto 30-35..


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Nel dribbling in A è inferiore solo a Muriel e Felipe Anderson


Felipe è fortissimo ma tocca palla essenzialmente con un piede.
Boga ti fa il passo doppio col destro e ti va via a sinistra e viceversa.

Boga assieme a leao per me in serie A sono i più forti nel saltare l'uomo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


Giocatore perfetto per il gioco di Gasp..acquisto che certifica l’intenzione di Percassi di non voler essere di passaggio in zona champions.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Anche un Atalanta può spendere 22 milioni. Noi abbiamo rinunciato a Faivre (ed al trq) a 15. Pazzesco.


Però sei sostenibile, non sei contento?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


Ora è diventato un bidone? Quando molti qua dentro si strappano le mutande ed io mi ero preso qualche critica su questo giocatore ritenendolo non tutta sta gran cosa.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Dicembre 2021)

Boga, lo dico in anticipo, diventerà un giocatore fortissimo all'Atalanta.
Magari non quest'anno, ma il prossimo sicuro.
Al ragazzo manca solo la cattiveria e la continuità dopo il COVID, come dribbling secco è il migliore in Serie A.
Colpaccio.


----------



## MagicBox (26 Dicembre 2021)

Avrei tanto voluto vederlo da noi, secondo me è forte forte 

speriamo di rafforzarci anche noi, ma dubito spenderemo quelle cifre


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ikonè è mancino.
> La fiorentina l'ha preso perchè aveva il destro che gioca in ampiezza(callejon) ma non aveva il sinistro che viene dentro al campo.
> 
> Tutte soluzioni che noi sulla carta abbiamo.
> A noi manca altro.


La Fiorentina ha Nico che è mancino ma preferisce giocare a sinistra.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina ha Nico che è mancino ma preferisce giocare a sinistra.


Non l'ho visto tanto nico ma mi pare uno che ricopre più campo di ikonè e a cui piace spaziare.
Obiettivamente commisso sta lavorando bene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Quanti palazzi hanno dovuto vendere per poter fare questa operazione?


non hanno bisogno di vendere palazzi, sono anni che stanno fissi in champion, aggiungici che hanno mille giocatori in giro da vendere, tipo reca allo spezio, lammers al francoforte, miranchuk pare pure in uscita


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Sti esterni vanno via come il pane


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Dicembre 2021)

E vabbé...ora scopro che anche Boga (non un fenomeno, per carità) è diventato un "cesso", non si finisce mai di imparare


----------



## marcus1577 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Se negli anni che sei stabilmemte in champions programmi con giovani forti pagati il giusto vedrai i risultati ..
I nostri anni migliori cravatta gialla prendeva parametri 0 strapagati over 50 anni e senza futuro...
La nostra strada deve essere quella dei tomori hernandez non ibra giroud e manzukic..
Non credo alle favole che raccontate voi di elliott tirchio guardando le vagonate di milioni messi in questi anni...
Programmazione e capacita.
Gazidis aveva dato linee precise su giovani e ricordo bene che l'innominabile e boban hanno puntato i piedi su acquisti stile ibra prima e manzukic e giroud dopo


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cifra importante, ma se ci fossimo presentati noi ce ne avrebbero chiesto 30-35..


Cifra giusta.

Bisogna tornare a ragionare che x titolari da squadra che sta in champions 20 milioni sono la base. 
Noi comprammo Kessie, Theo, bennacer, tomori, Tonali, Leao… tutti a circa 20 l’uno. Ora sembrano lontani anni luce causa l’ultimo mercato a giugno scorso, ma colpi alla Boga sono anche alla nostra portata. Anno scorso abbiamo “pagato” il fatto di dover completare gli acquisti di tonali e tomori, prossima estate credo che spazio per un paio di colpi da 20 milioni ci sia.

non ci sono più i tempi per acquisti da 40-50 milioni, ma un paio da 20 l’anno è la base minima per rimanere competitivi. 

Ai quali aggiungere 2-3 scommesse ogni anno a zero o con scambi o a poco, che possono andarti bene (ibra KJAER kalulu brahim salemakers rebic) o male (mandzukic, Florenzi, Meite, pellegri, halilovic, Leo Duarte, gustavo gomez).

con le sole scommesse non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Gamma (26 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> In realtà boga fece una bella stagione due anni fa, lo scorso anno sulla falsa riga di quest’anno



Sì sì vero, errore mio mi riferivo a due stagioni fa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi espongo su boga, sarà un fallimento perché il suo trend è quello. ad oggi non da più garanzie di saelemaekers. Il vero affare lo ha fatto la Fiorentina comprendo ikone a prezzo di saldo


Ikoné è in fase calante di rendimento, oltretutto i numeri di Boga non li ha mai avuti. Per me il bidone lo ha preso la viola mentre l'Atalanta ha fatto un colpaccio. A ogni modo sia chiaro, di esterni bravi in giro ce ne stanno, il problema è che noi non ne prendiamo neanche uno.


----------



## marcus1577 (26 Dicembre 2021)

NXGN 2021: I 50 migliori talenti Under 19 del mondo | Goal.com



I 50 migliori talenti internazionali nati a partire dal 1 Gennaio 2002, selezionati da Goal.





www.goal.com





Quanti di questi abbiamo mai seguito?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Dicembre 2021)

A me è sempre piaciuto un sacco. L'avrei voluto al Milan già due anni fa. Bel colpo della Dea.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira e da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Boga dal Sassuolo all'Atalanta per 22 mln di euro.


Aveva fatto una grande stagione, poi un anno e mezzo in cui è sparito. Mi ricordo che chiedevano 35 milioni dopo quella stagione, ora 22 mi sembrano anche tanti, troppi. All'Atalanta però tutto è possibile, potrebbe essere un'arma utile per loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Dicembre 2021)

Se l avessimo preso noi a 20/25 milioni ci sarebbe stata la rivoluzione qui dentro.
Gli altri sono sempre meglio del Milan, poi bravi, più capaci e spendono di più. 
Poi però finiscono dietro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se l avessimo preso noi a 20/25 milioni ci sarebbe stata la rivoluzione qui dentro.
> Gli altri sono sempre meglio del Milan, poi bravi, più capaci e spendono di più.
> Poi però finiscono dietro



Non credo proprio.
E' uno dei migliori in serie A,quest'anno bloccato solamente dagli infortuni.

Ma con i bibitoni del Gasp tornerà subito quello di una volta  
E li saranno cavoli amari...perchè se ingrana è veramente forte


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se l avessimo preso noi a 20/25 milioni ci sarebbe stata la rivoluzione qui dentro.
> Gli altri sono sempre meglio del Milan, poi bravi, più capaci e spendono di più.
> Poi però finiscono dietro


Se mio padre avesse le ruote sarebbe un carretto. Se .. portassero un esterno decente e un attaccante non over 34 e possibilmente non da rottamare, che siamo senza ali offensive da doppia cifra e senza centravanti dignitosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio.
> E' uno dei migliori in serie A,quest'anno bloccato solamente dagli infortuni.
> 
> Ma con i bibitoni del Gasp tornerà subito quello di una volta
> E li saranno cavoli amari...perchè se ingrana è veramente forte


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se mio padre avesse le ruote sarebbe un carretto. Se .. portassero un esterno decente e un attaccante non over 34 e possibilmente non da rottamare, che siamo senza ali offensive da doppia cifra e senza centravanti dignitosi.


Concordo, ma cosa c’entra con Bogà ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma cosa c’entra con Bogà ?


Boga è buono, se consideri che Rebic sarà il nostro centravanti fino a fine stagione (questa è la mia opinione, il Milan migliore lo abbiamo visto con Rebic centravanti). Leao/Boga a sinistra, con Rebic spostato definitivamente in attacco, come soluzione sarebbe stata accettata e condivisa, almeno io l'avrei reputata logica.


----------



## Albijol (26 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se l avessimo preso noi a 20/25 milioni ci sarebbe stata la rivoluzione qui dentro.
> Gli altri sono sempre meglio del Milan, poi bravi, più capaci e spendono di più.
> Poi però finiscono dietro


Fino alla stagione scorsa ci finivano davanti cani e porci. E questo per 8 anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boga è buono, se consideri che Rebic sarà il nostro centravanti fino a fine stagione (questa è la mia opinione, il Milan migliore lo abbiamo visto con Rebic centravanti). Leao/Boga a sinistra, con Rebic spostato definitivamente in attacco, come soluzione sarebbe stata accettata e condivisa, almeno io l'avrei reputata logica.


A ok, il Milan giocherebbe bene anche con un 9 di ruolo se sapesse muoversi e non rimanere piantato a terra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ok, il Milan giocherebbe bene anche con un 9 di ruolo se sapesse muoversi e non rimanere piantato a terra.


Noi andiamo in difficoltà se non facciamo già il primo pressing. Lo scrissi già in un altro post, non a caso in questo momento per noi Ibra è un malus visto che quel lavoro non lo fa. Rebic ti permette di aggredire immediatamente il portatore di palla, o il portiere... Se a questo ci aggiungi che quel lavoro lo fanno anche Diaz e Saelemaekers ne viene fuori una squadra sensata. Quando manca qualcuno, devi ridisegnare la squadra e andiamo (non a caso) in difficoltà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Quindi non è buono,secondo te ? 
24 anni,mica 31 come il Messia  

Questa è programmazione,anche nel caso dovesse andar male.
La nostra si chiama navigazione a vista


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boga è buono, se consideri che Rebic sarà il nostro centravanti fino a fine stagione (questa è la mia opinione, il Milan migliore lo abbiamo visto con Rebic centravanti). Leao/Boga a sinistra, con Rebic spostato definitivamente in attacco, come soluzione sarebbe stata accettata e condivisa, almeno io l'avrei reputata logica.


rebic sarà il centravanti panchinaro, se ibra deambula.


----------



## danjr (26 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ikoné è in fase calante di rendimento, oltretutto i numeri di Boga non li ha mai avuti. Per me il bidone lo ha preso la viola mentre l'Atalanta ha fatto un colpaccio. A ogni modo sia chiaro, di esterni bravi in giro ce ne stanno, il problema è che noi non ne prendiamo neanche uno.


Se ikone è in fase calante, scusa ma boga è proprio dentro un burrone. Vediamo comunque


----------



## danjr (26 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio.
> E' uno dei migliori in serie A,quest'anno bloccato solamente dagli infortuni.
> 
> Ma con i bibitoni del Gasp tornerà subito quello di una volta
> E li saranno cavoli amari...perchè se ingrana è veramente forte


Allora, evidentemente avrete proprio una memoria selettiva, perché in tutta la stagione 2020/2021 + metà stagione 2021/2022 Boga ha segnato tipo 4 gol e ha avuto dei numeri che al confronto Saelemakees sembra garrincha.
Vi riferite tutti alla stagione 2019/2020, poi non ha più battuto colpo tra mille infortuni e, a detta sia di de zerbi che di Dionisi, problemi di testa


----------



## Giangy (26 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Boga è in coppa d'Africa per cui non lo vedranno per un pezzo.
> 
> Acquisto importante, nella mentalità dell'Atalanta significa che hanno già pianificato una cessione importante davanti.


Infatti parte Muriel e Piccoli davanti. Secondo me è anche merito di Sartori, dirigente molto capace.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Infatti parte Muriel e Piccoli davanti. Secondo me è anche merito di Sartori, dirigente molto capace.


Ho letto che Percassi lo vuole cambiare. Hanno già preso un nuovo DS inglese dal Leicester.

L'Atalanta è una società intelligente e organizzata. 

L'importante è non averci a che fare perché il rischio bidone è enorme.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi non è buono,secondo te ?
> 24 anni,mica 31 come il Messia
> 
> Questa è programmazione,anche nel caso dovesse andar male.
> La nostra si chiama navigazione a vista


No no ridevo per le bombe..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Allora, evidentemente avrete proprio una memoria selettiva, perché in tutta la stagione 2020/2021 + metà stagione 2021/2022 Boga ha segnato tipo 4 gol e ha avuto dei numeri che al confronto Saelemakees sembra garrincha.
> Vi riferite tutti alla stagione 2019/2020, poi non ha più battuto colpo tra mille infortuni e, a detta sia di de zerbi che di Dionisi, problemi di testa



Certo,ma devi tenere conto anche delle motivazioni di un giocatore.
E' come un Belotti demotivato a Torino o un Nandez non più con la testa a Cagliari,uguale.
O perchè no,guardiamo in casa nostra : è come kessie che pare non metterci più la gamba per paura di farsi male.
Boga doveva partire già 2 anni fa,poi come fatto con vari giocatori di quella squadra,è stato quasi implorato per restare una stagione in più. Poi tra covid,infortuni e tutto,è rimasto.

E a proposito di covid,Boga lo ha avuto.
Ricordiamoci come il covid ha ridotto anche i nostri giocatori,incapaci poi di riprendersi per lungo tempo.
Per me con Gasperini si confermerà la belva vista 1-2 anni fa


----------



## danjr (26 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,ma devi tenere conto anche delle motivazioni di un giocatore.
> E' come un Belotti demotivato a Torino o un Nandez non più con la testa a Cagliari,uguale.
> O perchè no,guardiamo in casa nostra : è come kessie che pare non metterci più la gamba per paura di farsi male.
> Boga doveva partire già 2 anni fa,poi come fatto con vari giocatori di quella squadra,è stato quasi implorato per restare una stagione in più. Poi tra covid,infortuni e tutto,è rimasto.
> ...


Boga penso abbia avuto il Covid per quasi 2 mesi, ma ormai più di un anno fa. Il fatto che uno sia soggetto ad infortuni non è centro una scusante, poi se diventa una bestia sono felice per lui, ma ad oggi è una riserva del sassuolo


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Boga penso abbia avuto il Covid per quasi 2 mesi, ma ormai più di un anno fa. Il fatto che uno sia soggetto ad infortuni non è centro una scusante, poi se diventa una bestia sono felice per lui, ma ad oggi è una riserva del sassuolo


Boga sano è titolare inamovibile in tutte le squadre di serie A.

Cosa abbia avuto negli ultimi due anni non si sa ma credo quelli dell'atalanta prima di farlo firmare faranno esami approfonditi e test fisici. 

Muscolarmente boga è fortissimo sulle gambe.


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Percassi lo vuole cambiare. Hanno già preso un nuovo DS inglese dal Leicester.
> 
> L'Atalanta è una società intelligente e organizzata.
> 
> L'importante è non averci a che fare perché il rischio bidone è enorme.


Magari lo prendessimo noi Sartori..


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Dicembre 2021)

E noi chissá...


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Boga è in coppa d'Africa per cui non lo vedranno per un pezzo.
> 
> Acquisto importante, nella mentalità dell'Atalanta significa che hanno già pianificato una cessione importante davanti.



Gioca nella fascia opposta, ma ad esser out è Ilicic ormai. Lo hanno spremuto.


----------

